# rear end oil for A



## formulamx91 (Apr 3, 2009)

Where do I check the rear end oil in an A tractor and what type of oil should I use if I need to top it up


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

formulamx91, welcome to Tractor Forum. I just don't know the answer to this post. I have spent a good bit of time looking for the answer but the best I can come up with so far is the Farmall 140 which apparently has a fill to level plug on the upper left side of the transmission case. You might try looking for a similar fill plug on your A. Otherwise I think it would well worth a call to a local IH dealer who I am confident can provide this info. 

While you are talking to the IH dealer, that would be a great time to ask about an operator's manual for this machine as well or you can order one at that link below. 

http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor_m...=International+Farmall&tractor_manual_model=A


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

As far as the Oil is concerned Im sure it was 90 weight oil as they didnt use Hydralic fluid way back in the day.


----------



## formulamx91 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks I figured these old tractors were pretty popular. I have to contact the IH daler any way now my problems have grown. I have a running issue now.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your problem, stick around and join in. What makes a good board great is its people.


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

*Farmall A*

Are you looking to check oil on the Final Drive or on the rear end? different things different locations.

Final drives have a plug that you pull and oil should just run out of the plug - if you need to drain and refill each side takes 3 pints of Case Hytran.

Rear end/differential - holds 5 quarts of Hytran.


----------

